# Stock Wheel Weight



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I'm investigating buying some new wheels and tires. I'd like to get the lightest I can afford. 

I'd really like to know how much the stock wheels weight to get an idea of how much weight I'll be shedding.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

well, in project 200sx, they used axis wheels. the articles claim theyre pretty lightweight, so why not trying to find out how much those weigh?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*wheels......*

also check out kosei k1's or buddy clubs, there's also one from jax, a new company, only comes in 15" and weighs about 11lbs....
i've heard it's very good too.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

*Light Wheels*

Check out machiii.net. Rota makes about 3-4 different styles of wheels all at about 12lbs. each for 15". And there only about $450 a set, so if you break one (which is RARE from what I heard) it won't break you to replace it.

Since I just bought a set of tires about 6 mos. ago, I guess I'll be waiting a little while to upgrade wheels. But when I do, I'll order a set of Subzeros in steel gray, wrapped in Falken ZE-502's. I've got the 502's now - great hi-perf street tire. Quiet, fairly sticky & great wear rating (340).


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The stock 15" alloy from the early b14 SE-R is 17/18 lbs.
I don't know what the stock sentra steel wheel weighs. Anyone?

What kind of budget do you have? I don't want to recommend $300 wheels when you are looking for $100 wheels.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure what my budget will be for tires and wheels. I'd like to stick w/ the 15" $100 wheels and get a tire that's a little wider than what is on it now. The current tires might be close to replacement time and I want to know what my options are when the time comes to replace them. I figure I've got several months before I need to choose so I'm not in a big hurry.

I live in seattle where the roads are usual wet. I've noticed that the stock tires (or least what came with this used car) don't like to stick. 175R14 65's are on the car now. 

My main reason for trying to find out the weight of the stock wheels is to help me justify getting new wheels. I'm more concerned w/ shedding weight than looks. On the other hand, a set of four $300 wheels isn't worth it to me to shed weight.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I'd say the new selection of 195/50 205/50 performance tires would justify the wheel purchase.
Most are as good in the rain as an all season would be.

You might be able to get a set of SE-R wheels fairly cheap, $200 used. But they are only 6" wide wheels. Matched with a set of Khumo 712s and you're good to go for less than $500.

The weight savings isn't going to be huge for the $100+ wheels, but you will be able to get a "7 wide wheel. Most of the performance tires are wider than their all season counterparts and can squirm on narrower wheels.

The Kosei K1s are good, but you could probably find some other 15x7 sub 15lb wheels for less money if you shop around.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Is there any place that has the weight of different wheels to compare?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

togenji said:


> *Is there any place that has the weight of different wheels to compare? *


Check this out...

http://www.wheelweights.net/


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

For some reason the pdf files aren't showing up.

Does anybody know if Axis Sport Tuning still makes their VPD wheels?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

togenji said:


> *For some reason the pdf files aren't showing up.
> 
> Does anybody know if Axis Sport Tuning still makes their VPD wheels? *


The site was redone recently, and you now have to have at least the 5.0 version of Adobe to read it.

I don't know if Axis still makes them, but they are for sale used on the SR20 board from time to time.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Light Wheels*



96BlkSE-R said:


> *Check out machiii.net. Rota makes about 3-4 different styles of wheels all at about 12lbs. each for 15". And there only about $450 a set. *


got my rota wheels from machiii and got some falken ziex tires from them too. the wheels itself are about 12 lbs each.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

15 inch konig heliums weigh 10.8 lbs. that should light enough for you.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Or you could get hte new CenterLines. They come in 16 and 17 i believe. The 17's only weigh 13lbs!!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I got a set of Rota slipstream's/w Toyo T1's from www.modacar.com for $800-850+shipping. They're good.
PLUS, they're 15X6.5, (stock's 14X5.5, I think), and are two pounds lighter.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As for the weight of stock rims, if they are se-r rims everybody on the SR20DEforum say they are 15 lbs. each. My car is a 98' and has the 14x5.5 steel wheels. Last time I rotated them, the wheel w/ 175 65r14 all weather tire weighed 31 lbs. An extra tire of the same sort wighed 15 lbs leaving the stock steel wheels at 16 lbs. Not real precise weighing but close enough. I have seen an article sited from SCC saying every 1 lb. lost from your wheel/tire equals losing 50 lbs. stationery mass. Getting 12 lb. rims would be like throwing 150-200 lbs. of junk out of your car. I can't wait till I can afford my Rotas!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about the Volk Racing rims?? I think its TE-37.

My 17" enkei RF1 rims weigh 15.1 pounds


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

stock se-r 15" rims weight alittle over 16lbs.
stock se 14" alloys weight 14.6 lbs.
stock steelies who cares they are ugly!

I run 15" konig heliums w/ 195/50 tires and together they weigh
alittle over 27 lbs. on my bathroom scales.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

SXSENIS said:


> *stock se-r 15" rims weight alittle over 16lbs.
> stock se 14" alloys weight 14.6 lbs.
> stock steelies who cares they are ugly!
> *


I care because i want to know if my wheels are lighter, or did i make them heavier! 

"Honda Civic 13x5 Steel : 16lbs" - www.wheelweights.net. 

thats prettly light. (comparing to my stock 13inch steels.) I wonder if my 14x6 American Racing Estrallas are actually heavier. Just my luck it would be for trying to get wheels and tires for under 600 bucks. But boy did that hurt my checkbook.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I got some Rota Slipstreams from my friend, they only weigh 11.7 lbs a piece, and u can get them off ebay w/o tires for about $450...if you dont mind certain assholes accusing you of having "honda wheels"...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow, I thought I was experiencing _maaaajor_ deja vu while reading this thread, then I realized that I was! 
Talk about reviving an old, dead thread....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

one more thing to consider, wheels are light alone,but with the tires, they add more weight..........just consider.....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

well, the thinner the tire, the lighter it should be. (probably exceptions) 

so a lighter 15" wheel Vs. a steel 13 + the thinner/ lighter tire= a lot lighter total wheel weight. .........and 50 more hp lol.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

enkei rpf1= 9.9 lbs


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's not so much the hp gain, but the chirp, then second, then chirp, and why not a white smoke to go with it too.......so it's like "waaaaaa, thud, chirp, waaaaaaa, thud, chirp....." ya'll know how it goes........


----------

